# Strange (but lovely) judge today



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Only two of us in Post Grad. My turn to stand Bess for the judge to go over her. Now all judges I've come across have restricted what they've said to be 'good morning!' Or to ask her age. 

This one pointed out Bess's blond ears, and said she knew it worried newcomers, but she knew it was something in the breeding lines, so ignored it. She then said she had a 7 year old at home with blond ears. 

She paused, and continued feeling Bess. She then stated 'she's got cushings!' I thought 'WHAT?' But as she continued 'And she hasn't had a season for four years' I realised she wasn't talking about Bess, but her own dog! I commiserated with her, but was mindful I shouldn't be talking to the judge too much. She asked me if I was going to the a Irish Setter Association show next week too. 

We were at an Open, in Post Grad class. There were only two of us, and the judge took a very long time deciding between us. She made us run round the ring again, but then gave Bess second place. But it was obviously very close. 

When she gave me the prize card a piece of blue tissues paper dropped down. I picked it up and tried to hand back, what at that point I thought was a bit of blue ribbon. She handed it back to me saying 'That's from me!' 

I just shoved it at my OH waiting outside the ring as she wanted to take pics and do write ups of both of us 

It wasn't until I got home I found it was a rosette charm, with a blue crystal attached!

She personally gave BOB a lovely rosette and BOB hessian bag. 

What a lovely lady!


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Awwww......that is really sweet, what a nice lady. I like it when Judges DO speak, it makes me more relaxed cos then you know they are human .....lol xxx


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

You will often find that judges are chatty when there are only a few in the ring 

It is a different kettle of fish in huge classes and many of them as of course they are limited in time


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The judge wasn't Sandra Mather was it? She has a setter that has not had a season for 4 years and has cushings and she does tend to chat a lot about her dogs.

She goes to our ringcraft and I do know she is judging somewere this weekend.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Freyja said:


> The judge wasn't Sandra Mather was it? She has a setter that has not had a season for 4 years and has cushings and she does tend to chat a lot about her dogs.
> 
> She goes to our ringcraft and I do know she is judging somewere this weekend.


Yes, it was! 

If you see her can you tell her that all the exhibitors very much appreciated her kindness?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll probably see her at ringcraft on thursday. You are right though she is slightly strange. When she first heard we had a setter she asked why I hadn't told her she would have mated her bitch but her bitch never did anything at shows.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww how lovely


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I'll probably see her at ringcraft on thursday. You are right though* she is slightly strange*. When she first heard we had a setter she asked why I hadn't told her she would have mated her bitch but her bitch never did anything at shows.


Crikey, hope she doesn't come on this forum!


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

What a lovely lady!

Was watching the CH Stakes at a champ show while waiting for my stakes. Only about 7 present. Well this judged worked the dogs and handlers hard! Must have made them go around the ring about 16 times before his final decision!


----------

